# Please help! Trying to print solvent ink on 600-denier polyester bags



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

Could totally use input! I am trying to print 600-denier polyester bags (white) using black solvent ink. 

This is the bag: BODEK AND RHODES

I'm using the Total Ink Solutions 40000 series solvent ink that air dries.

I cannot get the design fully down on the bag. It is only partially laying down. Even with my son underneath the platen pulling down the sides of the bag to make it tight. Sometimes when the print actually makes it onto the bag, the ink looks like it's running, as well.

I know you have to move quick with this stuff and on the outset, I tried it on a t-shirt and it was perfect. But it is simply NOT translating to a bag. I'm using a 200 mesh design as recommended, pressing down hard... no dice. 

Any thoughts? Input? Would appreciate any advice! Thanks so much.

PS: also need cleaning tips - squeegee fell into the ink and can't get it clean. Comedy of errors over here.


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

As there any particular reason you are using that ink and not a water-base air dry or a plastisol? That is not suitable for the product. Do you use air dry because you don't have a dryer? To print those bags you need a heavier regular ink through a lower mesh. The surface of the bag is a bit rough. You just need some spray tack to hold the bag on the platen. You might need to put a buildup (rectangle of thin rubber) to raise the print area and make it even with the straps if you are printing in between the straps. Try using the recommended screen wash for that ink on the squeegee, or perhaps acetone. But you basically will need a solvent thinner to clean it. If you don't have a dryer then get an air-dry water base regular ink (compares to t-shirt plastisol).


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

we had somebody come by our shop with a sample of some air-dry water base (your emulsion would need to be water resistant). we have no use but it touch dries in a few minutes and completely cures overnight. Otherwise you can cure plastisol with a heat gun if you are careful. You have more leeway with a bag because no one will wash them.


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you so much for your input artlife. When I called total ink and gave them the bag information, they recommended using this ink. I can definitely do with plastisol, and whether I use my conveyor dryer (melt?) or a flash dryer, I can do that. I might reburn the screen in a 110 mesh and give it a try with that. Though that concerns me, because some of the artwork is pretty fine. Either that, a heat transfer? These have to be done by Friday, so I'm definitely under the gun.


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

Just saw your second post. I'm thinking I'll have to flash it so I don't melt the bag...


----------



## artlife (Jan 15, 2010)

pgtvermont said:


> Thank you so much for your input artlife. When I called total ink and gave them the bag information, they recommended using this ink. I can definitely do with plastisol, and whether I use my conveyor dryer (melt?) or a flash dryer, I can do that. I might reburn the screen in a 110 mesh and give it a try with that. Though that concerns me, because some of the artwork is pretty fine. Either that, a heat transfer? These have to be done by Friday, so I'm definitely under the gun.


don't use a 110. if you are printing black with detail a 125 would be the lowest I would use. the problem with higher mesh is then you need maybe more than one pass to get the ink through and risk over-inking. so burn the lowest mesh will hold the detail and can print with one pass. They won't melt in the dryer, just run at the lowest temp that the ink will cure and maybe speed the belt up a little. Ours is a gas dryer so the setting are likely different. I print nike gymsacks all the time and if I recall correctly it's 320 with a faster belt for our ink. nylon is the material that's very sensitive to heat.


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you. I am going to give this a try today. Will let you know how it goes. Thanks again for all your input.


----------



## davidd808 (Dec 15, 2009)

I would suggest polyster ink and a higher screen mesh like the gentlemen earlier mentioned 125 mesh and higher very easy to work with and wont dry unless its cured . Dry with a flash heat gun or flashing unit .


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

Try dye subbing it ,should be much easier and less stress.
Call if you want to try. I will send you a transfer at no cost to try..
[email protected]


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

What size it the white area?


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

Just emailed you, SKDave!


----------



## pgtvermont (Apr 15, 2015)

So I wanted to round back on this. Dave totally saved my behind and the transfers he sent me worked great. I got the bags done in time! Really appreciate everyone's feedback, especially S&Ks help in a short amount of time!


----------

